# Some fishing pics from recently



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 30, 2016)

That's all folks


----------



## shooterguy71 (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice catch and nice shark!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 30, 2016)

These were on the boat I work on. Not mine. Meant to specify that


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 30, 2016)

Was the shark at a dock ?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## trippcasey (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## xg1004 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not looking for exact spot, just curious as to where this was in Coastal Georgia?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 31, 2016)

Wassaw and ossabaw area


----------



## joe wiechec (Sep 2, 2016)

Isn't that a patriots decal on that window ?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 2, 2016)

Owner of marina is a pats fan


----------

